# 2D Echo with wall motion and EF



## jessicaparker1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi,

I have a 2D Echo report with information on EF and Wall motion. I did some research and notice that there are codes (78451-78454) that can be billed but are usually only billed with the Echo Stress test.

Can someone tell me if they've ever billed the 2D Echo and the MPI codes together?

Thank You


----------



## dphillips (Oct 21, 2010)

No, the 78451-78454 are for Nuclear stress tests....not echoes. The echo stress test codes are 93350, 93320, 93325, and 93018 if you don't own the equip used. If you do them in the clinic, then you would use 93351 and the code for the drug used.

Dawn, CPC, CCC


----------

